# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  ADODB.Connection error '800a0e7a'

## Emir K

When I try and run one of my asp documents using ASPdbFree i get the following error :
ADODB.Connection error &#39;800a0e7a&#39; 

ADO could not find the specified provider. 

/asp/announce2.asp, line 16 

Can anyone possible help . . and if it is of any use line 16 reads as follows :
MyDb.ASPdbFree

Thanks in advance

----------


## John

Your dbDSN or dbMDB is wrong.  Try it with the sample program included.
If it works there then you just need to properly point it to your data
source.  The manual explains this quite clearly.

Hope this helps,
John


------------
Emir K at 6/15/00 10:21:02 AM


When I try and run one of my asp documents using ASPdbFree i get the following error :
ADODB.Connection error &#39;800a0e7a&#39; 

ADO could not find the specified provider. 

/asp/announce2.asp, line 16 

Can anyone possible help . . and if it is of any use line 16 reads as follows :
MyDb.ASPdbFree

Thanks in advance

----------

